# Queensland 486 provincial nomination



## syedszeeshan (Feb 10, 2012)

I have recieved request from gov of queensland to submit document for further evaluation against 489.
This includes evidence of financial stability and evidence about my commitments to live and work in queensland .

Can anyone please tell me that what amount I have to show to prove it as evidence and what document for the 2nd question?


----------



## syedszeeshan (Feb 10, 2012)

Please correct its 489 not 486


----------

